# Aspiradora funciona con fuente, con baterias no



## mecanicoz (Ene 22, 2018)

Hola, es mi primer mensaje, espero no abrirlo en el lugar equivocado.
No he encontrado informacion al respecto, igual no utilizo bien el foro todavia...perdon de antemano.
Dicho esto, tengo un aspirador de baterias. Llevaba unas de cadmio y las cambie por unas de litio sin modificar nada. Las de litio dan mas voltaje pero el aspirador funcionaba genial y duraba mucho, el problema que tenia que abrirlo para cargarle o cambiarle las pilas. Asi que decidi ponerle una placa de proteccion 2s para cargarla desde el propio conector del aparato. para eso he quitado una placa que tenia el interruptor de encendido, en la cual hay dos resistencias. El caso es que ahora he puesto un interruptor directo desde la placa de carga de las baterias y gira unas vueltas y se para, sin embargo con el mismo voltaje desde la fuente funciona bien. Sera una tonteria, pero se escapa a mis conocimientos. Si alquien me puede alumbrar... gracias


----------



## Scooter (Ene 22, 2018)

No he entendido nada absolutamente.
Pon un esquema.


----------



## mecanicoz (Ene 22, 2018)

Como no tengo esquema hecho, te mando unas fotos donde se ve el montaje. A ver si valen.


----------



## Agustinw (Ene 22, 2018)

mecanicoz dijo:


> Como no tengo esquema hecho, te mando unas fotos donde se ve el montaje. A ver si valen.



El motor no está conectado directamente a las baterías, por lo tanto si se apaga es porque la placa protectora te está abriendo el circuito.
Chequeá las especificaciones de ese circuito y si la corriente que consume el motor supera la corriente de corte de esa placa.
Las resistencias quizá estaban para limitar la corriente de arranque del motor ya que en un aspirador no necesita tener mucho torque en el arranque .


----------



## tec_figueroa (Ene 22, 2018)

mecanicoz dijo:


> Hola, es mi primer mensaje, espero no abrirlo en el lugar equivocado.
> No he encontrado informacion al respecto, igual no utilizo bien el foro todavia...perdon de antemano.
> Dicho esto, tengo un aspirador de baterias. Llevaba unas de cadmio y las cambie por unas de litio sin modificar nada. Las de litio dan mas voltaje pero el aspirador funcionaba genial y duraba mucho, el problema que tenia que abrirlo para cargarle o cambiarle las pilas. Asi que decidi ponerle una placa de proteccion 2s para cargarla desde el propio conector del aparato. para eso he quitado una placa que tenia el interruptor de encendido, en la cual hay dos resistencias. El caso es que ahora he puesto un interruptor directo desde la placa de carga de las baterias y gira unas vueltas y se para, sin embargo con el mismo voltaje desde la fuente funciona bien. Sera una tonteria, pero se escapa a mis conocimientos. Si alquien me puede alumbrar... gracias


No entendí que es lo que quieres,  la información que estas dando no es suficiente al menos para mi,  si no has encontrado información tendrás que generarla, sabes sacar diagrama electrónico d un circuito?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 22, 2018)

Una foto de la placa original por favor


----------



## mecanicoz (Ene 27, 2018)

Gracias por las respuestas, no he podido conectarme antes. Voy a intentar explicarlo por si algo no se ha entendido.
Partiendo de un aspirador de baterias de niquel cadmio, he procedido a sustituirlo con baterias de litio 18650, para ello he puesto una placa de proteccion de carga descarga 2s para baterias de litio. 
En el montaje original el interruptor estaba en una pequeña placa con un piloto y 2 resistencias. Esta placa la he suprimido, pues probando el aspirador con una fuente funcionaba y asi simplificaba el trabajo.
El caso es que hace ademan de arrancar pero se para al instante.
Me da la sensacion que el compañero Agustinw tiene razon, pero el consumo que me marca la fuente de alimentacion con el voltaje que suministra el pack de baterias es de 4A y la placa se supone que aguanta 8A.
Os dejo foto de las especificaciones de la placa de las baterias y de la placa de la cual cogi el interruptor.
Espero que os sirva.
Y muchas gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Agustinw (Ene 27, 2018)

mecanicoz dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas, no he podido conectarme antes. Voy a intentar explicarlo por si algo no se ha entendido.
> Partiendo de un aspirador de baterias de niquel cadmio, he procedido a sustituirlo con baterias de litio 18650, para ello he puesto una placa de proteccion de carga descarga 2s para baterias de litio.
> En el montaje original el interruptor estaba en una pequeña placa con un piloto y 2 resistencias. Esta placa la he suprimido, pues probando el aspirador con una fuente funcionaba y asi simplificaba el trabajo.
> El caso es que hace ademan de arrancar pero se para al instante.
> ...



En el PCB esa resistencia estaba conectada en serie con el motor?


----------



## mecanicoz (Ene 28, 2018)

Creo que estaba en serie entre el negativo del cargador y el motor, pero no estoy seguro, desoldé los hilos y no estoy seguro. Juraria que el hilo blanco que se ve, venia del negativo del cargador.


----------



## Agustinw (Ene 29, 2018)

mecanicoz dijo:


> Creo que estaba en serie entre el negativo del cargador y el motor, pero no estoy seguro, desoldé los hilos y no estoy seguro. Juraria que el hilo blanco que se ve, venia del negativo del cargador.



A la salida del protector de carga/descarga probaste si funciona bien con alguna otra carga?

Si el motor te consume 4A nominales, en el arranque puede consumir el doble o quizás más


----------



## mecanicoz (Ene 29, 2018)

con cargas mas pequeñas funciona. ¿ como podria evitar el pico del arranque?


----------



## Agustinw (Ene 29, 2018)

mecanicoz dijo:


> con cargas mas pequeñas funciona. ¿ como podria evitar el pico del arranque?



Probá alguna resistencia de 0.47Ω o menos en serie con el motor.
Dos resistencias en paralelo (una resistencia con la otra) de 0.47Ω 5W en serie con el motor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2018)

Enorme y super nítida foto del frente y dorso de esa plaquetita , a ver si localizamos la resistencia de sensado para achicarla o ponerle un capacitor en paralelo . . .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 29, 2018)

Dejo este enlace donde sale la placa. 

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1PCS...15A-current-limit-Overcharge/32806745709.html


Parece que "corriente máxima de trabajo 8A"

Los transistores de la placa

http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=Aod514


----------



## torres.electronico (Ene 30, 2018)

mecanicoz dijo:


> Hola, es mi primer mensaje, espero no abrirlo en el lugar equivocado.
> No he encontrado informacion al respecto, igual no utilizo bien el foro todavia...perdon de antemano.
> Dicho esto, tengo un aspirador de baterias. Llevaba unas de cadmio y las cambie por unas de litio sin modificar nada. Las de litio dan mas voltaje pero el aspirador funcionaba genial y duraba mucho, el problema que tenia que abrirlo para cargarle o cambiarle las pilas. Asi que decidi ponerle una placa de proteccion 2s para cargarla desde el propio conector del aparato. para eso he quitado una placa que tenia el interruptor de encendido, en la cual hay dos resistencias. El caso es que ahora he puesto un interruptor directo desde la placa de carga de las baterias y gira unas vueltas y se para, sin embargo con el mismo voltaje desde la fuente funciona bien. Sera una tonteria, pero se escapa a mis conocimientos. Si alquien me puede alumbrar... gracias



Te esta saltndo la proteccion del 2s





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Enorme y super nítida foto del frente y dorso de esa plaquetita , a ver si localizamos la resistencia de sensado para achicarla o ponerle un capacitor en paralelo . . .



Yo me jugaria por sacar dos cables en paralelo al gestor de baterias.... o sea, la entrada de carga qe pase por los termnales del bms y los terminales de alimentacion del eqipo, desde los terminales de salida del bms que tiene para colocar la bateria  me enrede con as palabras, pero basicamente tendria que obviar el 2s a la hora de alimentar el equipo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2018)

Se me ocurre :

- Localizar la resistencia que mide la corriente y agregarle otra en paralelo.

- Poner una llave de encendido de tres posiciones , en una enciende el motor directamente (evitando el pico de arranque) y en la segunda quedaría cómo está ahora.


----------



## mecanicoz (Feb 3, 2018)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Te esta saltndo la proteccion del 2s
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al final he hecho lo que me recomendaste y funciona, ademas el puerto de balanceo me vale para comprobar el estado de las baterías. 
Gracias a todos por las respuestas, os dejo unas fotos de como ha quedado.


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 3, 2018)

mecanicoz dijo:


> Al final he hecho lo que me recomendaste y funciona, ademas el puerto de balanceo me vale para comprobar el estado de las baterías.
> Gracias a todos por las respuestas, os dejo unas fotos de como ha quedado.



 Bien, pero no tenemos la solucion el 100% por que corremos el riesgo que por sobre temperatura se prendan fuego... seria ideal con un tr o un diodo o algo sensar la temperatura de las celdas... solo por precaucion... saludos


----------



## mecanicoz (Feb 3, 2018)

Pues con esto de la temperatura de las baterías estoy mas perdido aun.
¿Como deberia de hacerlo?


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 3, 2018)

no te compliques, busca en el for sensor de temperatura con diodo... pone uno pegado en cada celda y fijate de encender un led biestable ara saber si esta bien o estan calientes

PD: te busque algunas ideas









Para no usar varios LM35, implementa una chapa de aluminio "finita" apoyada con pasta disipadora sobre las celdas y bien sujetas para que transfiera el calor... Colocas el LM35 en el medio y sensa esa temperatura... no estamoos sensando cada celda, pero podemos accionar cuando detecte determinada temperatura... te vas a volver mono regulandolo  pero en teoria, tiene que funcionar


----------



## slug1987 (Feb 17, 2018)

mecanicoz dijo:


> como no tengo esquema hecho, te mando unas fotos donde se ve el montaje. A ver si valen.




hola amigo una consulta cuantos amperios  consume el motor?


----------

